# Having trouble getting the Shift shaft connected



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

When you say you are having issue with the shift shaft connection can you be a little more specific? Does the prop spin either way? Is the throttle in gear or out? If you manually spin the fly wheel does the prop spin?


----------



## noahvale (May 24, 2016)

There is a double nut visible outside the middle/exhaust housing a bit above the lower unit. You turn the top longer barrel nut to separate the upper and lower shafts. The smaller bottom nut is a jamb nut to hold the adjustment position.
I just had to order a new upper linkage because the barrel nut was seized. You have to drop the lower engine cowl to get to where the upper shaft connects to the shifter linkage under the carbs.


----------

